# Iams/Eukaneuba RECALL



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

If you feed Iams or Eukanuba check out the Proctor & Gamble site. They have issued a recall on some items due to salmonella potential.

http://www.iams.com/iams/en_US/data_root/html/recall_message.html


----------

